# Good Scanner, cheap, for OSX in Native Mode?



## winstonc (Mar 7, 2003)

Looking for a good USB or firewire scanner for OSX 10.2.3. I've read the Canon's are pretty good. Looking to spend a max of $200, if possible. Any recommendations woud be appreciated.
Thanks
Winston


----------



## larry98765 (Mar 7, 2003)

I just bought the Epson Perfection 2400 Photo as per MacWorld's advice (March 2003 issue). It's $200. There are cheaper ones in the Perfection line, but MacWorld gave them lower ratings on all counts.

So far, I've been VERY pleased with the speed and scan quality of the Epson.

I used to have a UMAX 1200S, but UMAX, in all their wisdom, stopped supporting it. So now I will never buy UMAX again.


----------



## cellfish (Mar 7, 2003)

I have an HP scanjet 3500c that works in native mode. Quality is quite good as well. Great scanner all in all.

Andre


----------



## mdnky (Mar 7, 2003)

For the money you can't beat the Epson scanners IMHO.  I've had 2-3 through different jobs and they've all been great.  HP makes some nice ones, but I haven't used any in the past 2 years from them.


I'll second the Epson 2400.


----------



## Inline_guy (Mar 7, 2003)

I am going to freeload off the other guys question.  I want a nice scanner and printer combo.  I know combo's are not great, but I won't do much printing.  Just like yahoo maps if I am taking a trip.  I mainly want the scanner.  
Does anyone have that Lexmark?  Is it any good?

Matthew


----------



## winstonc (Mar 11, 2003)

That's what I bought. Thanks to all.


----------



## mdnky (Mar 12, 2003)

I am going to freeload off the other guys question. I want a nice scanner and printer combo. I know combo's are not great, but I won't do much printing. Just like yahoo maps if I am taking a trip. I mainly want the scanner. 
Does anyone have that Lexmark? Is it any good? 


My dad has the Z83 from Lexmark.  It does alright.  We have a Cannon Multipass F50 at work and it scans pretty good too.  

I've sent jobs to 4 color press with images scanned on both, mainly the cannon, but I try not to if possible.  If you're going to spend the money, buy a nice Epson scanner ($99) and a Epson or HP printer ($99 - $150).  The Lexmark inks just go too quick and cost too much.


----------

